# Anyone know a good road bike fitter in San Diego?



## donniechonger (Sep 3, 2007)

I would greatly appreciate any recommendations. I am in the Mira Mesa area.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*try these guys:*

Nytro in Encinitas on the Coast Hwy
B+L Bikes in Solana Beach
Trek Kearny Mesa
Hi-Tech Bikes on Clairemont Mesa


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

*You Could Try*

Arnie Baker offers a fit service. He's an excellent coach and a medical doctor so his fits are quite comprehensive, arniebakercycling.com is his site.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well i was asking the same thing in another forum*

But I'm looking in southern Ca, 5-6 hrs away is fine. I'm looking from personal experience, measuring, motion camera, and everything else. The best that I can get for my son. 

The only ones I found online are RDG cycles, they offer what I'm looking for. Now I need to get some feedback


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

Dude;
Arnie-F'ing-Baker...Deal with it..


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Haa did the medication ran out*



2faced said:


> Dude;
> Arnie-F'ing-Baker...Deal with it..


So is this your profesional opinion


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

moab63 said:


> So is this your profesional opinion


Arnie Baker is a big time coach, based in the San Diego area. The advice to contact him is good.

JRSR


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks I know how he is*



JSR said:


> Arnie Baker is a big time coach, based in the San Diego area. The advice to contact him is good.
> 
> JRSR


I spoken to him, I even have his book, I also know Eddy B and a few other coaches in san diego.

I'm looking for a fitting specialist.
But thank you.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to butt in. I'll go back to my regular programming now!

JSR


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*fitter*

Try "MOMENT" cycle shop in Point Loma, expert fitting with a measurable method to assess your fit.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Hi_Tec Bikes*

in Clairemont Mesa

B & L (Sports Arena or Solana Beach)


----------

